# R.I.P Aqua



## doggipoi (Jul 24, 2010)

My betta fish, Aqua died. Frogipoi made a post about this in the wrong section... Well please cheer ME up!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry your betta died ... but think about it, he'll be waiting for you in the warm waters under the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss... RIP Aqua.


----------

